

Ask HN: Creating screencast to raise funds? - Craze

Hi. I am trying to launch a startup but I have no coding skills so I decided I would hire someone to code it for me, but to do that I need money.<p>The only skill I have is creating videos, and so I am thinking that creating screencasts and intro videos for startups would be a good way to go.<p>I am looking for advice on how to get screencasting gigs, and how much I might charge for them.<p>For example, say I can create the intro video on dropbox.com, how much should I be charging for that?<p>Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
ScottWhigham
I tried following you but I think I failed. What specific questions do you
want answers to or advice on? I have a lot of experience in the screencast
arena and I'm happy to offer tips/ideas but I can't really figure out what you
are asking.

~~~
Craze
I want to know how I can get screencasting gigs and how much people pay for
them.

